# Rolling in the Membe deep



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I obtained a dozen Metriaclima sp. 'Membe deep' on 12/6/13. My fiance acclimated the fish(as usual) and confirmed 12, but when I got home from work I could only find 11. They were at 1" or so with a couple even smaller. Little specks. I'm guessing one of these small guys didn't acclimate well and became a meal. I raised them with some other juveniles in a 40 breeder.

Anyways, these 11 fish are now in their final aquarium. Most are over 2" with one or two just a tad under. There are two fish really showing the male patterning and coloration. Pumped to see them make the full transformation. Enjoy!

These pics are from the first few days... a bit nipped up from their journey.


IMG_0523 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0521 by Adam James K, on Flickr

Around a month and a half later...


IMG_0992 by Adam James K, on Flickr

Here's how they look now...


IMG_1459 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_1466 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_1457 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_1453 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_1460 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_1317 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_1295 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_1338 by Adam James K, on Flickr


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Cool ! Membes are awesome & kinda rare. I had a group, (from A guy that got them atGCCA)but regrettably I sold them. Super nice fish, though. It would be great to get some fry when you get to that point :wink:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If I ever plan on actually breeding any of my fish for a small profit, then this would be at the top of the list. My stock is F1.

So it's good to see that someone has kept these. Very little info out there. Where would you rate them aggression wise, kyboy?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine were typical mbuna, kinda middle of the road; not overly aggressive like kenyi or auratus .


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info kyboy. I'll throw up more pictures as they mature.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice fish... similar to my msobo. I've found the msobo to be pretty mild, aggression wise - my females are more aggressive towards each other than my male. I'm curious if you find the same with your membe. Also, in your other thread, I saw that you have Cyno. Hara with them. I've found the male Hara to be much more aggressive than the msobo, but the female Hara are a mild as it gets. Good luck with this tank and post more pics!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks SnJsDad. We'll see how the Hara compare with them. At this point, a young Membe male takes no [email protected] from anyone including the Hara.

I'll post more pics down the road. For sure when a male has colored up all the way, or they start spawning.

Got any fresh pics of your Msobo? I seem to remember you having a nice camera/pics....


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha, no, I'm no photographer and I don't have a good camera. All my pics so far have been iphone pics (if you snap enough of them you get lucky and get a semi-clear one once in a while  ). I haven't taken many pics lately as my fish seem like they haven't been changing much recently. They are growing slowly, but their appearance hasn't changed much since they've become more mature. Early on, the changes were rapid, I shot this series of pics of my male Msobo over a period of just a couple months (you may have already seen this):









Since completing the transformation, he hasn't changed much.

I have a few newer pics, but I'm not sure if I should post them here... They are not Membe deep, and I don't want to hijack your thread... :thumb:


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I see you made some room for the Membe after all. I too thought long and hard about picking some up but I had space for one fish only and decided to go with a grouping of Tropheops Gallireya. I would have gone with the Membe if the Gallireya were not the gold variant. Looking forward to the updates.

Craig


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I remember those pics SnJsDad. Very cool transformation. Doesn't bother me the least bit that you threw them up here. The fish are similar, after all.

Yea Craig... Once the tank was suggested in a room at home here, I settled on these guys fairly quick.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so glad to see you finally got these Iggy...beautiful fish and great that you obtained F1 stock. Loving the fact that the females are a different color than the males so you get like 2 species in one. Super good choice. Keep us informed...waiting for the "holding holding holding" post.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks gal. I'll be sure to post any spawns. I actually just ordered a dual 40 breeder stand. So now my box turtle will go on top, and the bottom will be for growing fish out. Recently started saving some fry and been rearing some in a 10 gallon. It's getting overrun!


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think these are the fish that I want to build my new tank around. The dealer I plan on using has F1's for sale, listed at 1" currently. Do you have any other thoughts on keeping them, Iggy? Specifically I'm thinking of keeping them with White Top Hara's and Lab Perlmutts (and maybe Rusty's). Does that seem like a safe enough combo of barred fish? I can't always tell what the females of the species are going to really look like from images online. Thanks!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

hose91 said:


> I think these are the fish that I want to build my new tank around. The dealer I plan on using has F1's for sale, listed at 1" currently. Do you have any other thoughts on keeping them, Iggy? Specifically I'm thinking of keeping them with White Top Hara's and Lab Perlmutts (and maybe Rusty's). Does that seem like a safe enough combo of barred fish? I can't always tell what the females of the species are going to really look like from images online. Thanks!


I'm sure I got my fish from the same place that you're looking at. What size tank/dimensions?


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

It's a acrylic 75G "show tank", 48"L x 15"W x 24" H, so not as wide as a "standard" 75G. I feel like I"m between a 55 and 75 in terms of floor space. Moved it into place last night, got the rocks and PF sand into it. I found it on CL, and if I had it to do over again, I'd probably hold out for more shallow, wider tank. But you gotta start somewhere, and this leaves room for improvement in future tanks? At any rate, there are 2 Eheim 2217's on the floor to set up tonight or this week. I think I want to paint the green intake/outlet tubes black to match the black painted background, so probably won't fill it and start cycling until later this week.

I started my list with the Msobo, but then realized they're a bit bigger and although I like the male coloring, I think I like yellow over the orange-ish for the female/juvie. Like most beginners, I was looking for color and variety, but also a striking and enjoyable stock list that got along and will be a smart fit in the tank I have now. In terms of color, the all male peacock tanks I've seen online have a little too much going on (imo), so I really like the idea of groups of similar colored fish. My current list has mostly smaller Mbuna (I think). I'd like all 4 (Membe, Hara, Rusty's and Perlmutt) but realistically I realize 3 groups might be the limit. I'm also not clear on how similar the female perlmutt and Membe might be, nor am I certain that the white top and Membe will coexist since both are barred, but look dissimilar to my eye.

I'm hoping to keep fry eventually, mostly for the experience of raising them, and when I do, I'd like to be able to sell them with out worrying too much about distributing hybrids (and have something a little unique, thus no Yellow Labs), so I'm planning on working the groups to the right M:F ratios and providing enough females to keep everyone happy.

I sent an email to the dealer with the Membe's up here in the Pacific NW to ask about pre-purchasing a group of them to hold until I'm ready to stock, but it was Sunday afternoon, and I've not heard back yet.

Been lurking for a while here, reading everything I can find, and I'd love to hear your thoughts on these fish (and see any more of your fantastic pictures!). Hope to not hijack the thread, but thanks for any help you can give!

Paul


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The pictures I've seen of L. Perlmutt females are a light background with brownish/dark barring. And the Membe are not barred at all. The similarity between them and Hara stops at the black mask, IMO. The issue I see is possibly the barred perlmutt and barred Hara, but people have reported success with keeping Hara with other blue barred fish like P. Demasoni. Perhaps because the very thin barring on the Hara? Not sure...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Some new pictures of 2 of my males. They really colored up after I removed a male(sold him). Looks like I may need to move another one out, as well. No spawns as of yet. They are almost to adult coloration...

IMG_1714 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr

IMG_1810 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr

With tankmates Cyno sp. Hara and P. demasoni in the background
IMG_1854 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr

IMG_1856 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Nice looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Those are looking really nice, and that Damasoni in the background is sharp!


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I am liking these guys as well. I am more interested in the temperament. Sounds like they are pretty aggressive. I need a Mbuna large tank and a Hap large tank!! Only 1 150g is hard to live with.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They're not too bad, but not a lot of info out there on them. Mine have grown slow. Only 2 females out of the 12 I started with, so I have to get more unfortunately. I have some footage of one of my males in the vid link in my signature.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

^Bump..


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Iggy just got 6 of these guys, and I'm guessing at this point 3M/3F. I've had the msobo deep before nut not these guys so it will be interesting to see how big they actually get.

Tank set up is the following:
110 gallon - 5' tank
5 Metriaclima cyneusmarginatus - 4M/1F - Not ideal but it works and has been for a year now. The males leave the female alone because they are too busy posturing to one another. Female is holding again, but there are so many rocks in the tank.
6 Ps. membe deep - 3M/3F - A guess at this point

And a few odds and sods 
1- Ps. dolphin giant Manda - it's all I could get but I hope to secure some more soon
1- Petrotilapia yellow chin Mbenji - as it gets bigger it looks like to me like it's too short in the body
2 - Cynotilapia zebroides Lumbila - both males - these may go to auction.

My plan is to secure two more groups of contrasting patterns and the species I am considering are:
Melanochromis parallelus
Labidochromis sp Perlmutt"
Labidochromis sp 'Nkali"
Ps. perscipax "red top Ndumbi"
Labeotropheus trewavase "mpanga"
One of the acei/elegans varieties

My numbers are too low right now so the the cyneusmarginatus are ruling the tank a little too much for my liking. There is another auction in two weeks so I'm hoping to get at least one group of fish there.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice. They sure are beautiful fish. Your ratio is better than mine. Out of 11, only 2 girls. Currently have a 5/2 in a 75. Sold 4 males already. About to remove another and keep him as a backup. Gonna toss him in the Hap tank. Put a P. Saulosi in there a few weeks back and so far so good. Have not had to remove any boys due to bullying. Just wanted to thin the herd in a packed tank. Growing out 10 more to get more girls, but looks like I already have 4 more males(still small so just a guess). No spawning on my end.

Metriaclima cyneusmarginatus is a cool looking fish. Never seen them offered, but I haven't been in the hobby very long.

Good luck at the auction!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Just a couple of pictures of one of the two remaining males in this tank. Removed 2 last Friday. Still no spawning.

IMG_4309 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr

IMG_4304 by AJK Aquaria, on Flickr

Chester- did you get anything from your auction?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

gorgeous... and you take such good photos!


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice fish!
Have you any pictures of your female?


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Would having these with Yellow Labs up the chance of hybridization?
And I second the request for pics of your females.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone...

dsiple- certainly a risk of hybridization. But I'd be more concerned with little to no contrast between the 2

I do not have any current female pics, but you can see one in the vid below around the 35 second mark. It was from a couple of months ago. She is now slightly more robust. I also removed all the Hara and a couple Membe Deep males since...


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

She looks close to a red Zebra. I asked, because I have been considering dimorphic species to add. I would replace the YLs if I did go with something that had that coloration. I like the distinct differences between different kind of fish. Judging by the holding Dem in the beginning, she's beautiful by the way, I trust that these don't have issues living in the same tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Zero issues. The Demasoni mind to themselves, almost exclusively. Certainly not messing with the Membe Deep. The Dems are spawning quite regularly. Had 9 holding at one point.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So these fish finally spawned! I recognized the initial behavior and setup the tripod. Got some clear footage of the female scooping up the eggs. There's 2 males fully colored in the tank, and oddly enough she spawned with the male that holds a smaller territory. This male just lost the central part of the tank and I would have never thought he'd be the one to spawn. Both look fantastic, IMO, and I included some brief looks at both males in the beginning of the vid. Enjoy in 1080p...


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the spawn! I know you've been waiting a while for these. But how are you gonna catch her in this tank???


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome vid! Love the membe! Its nice that the demasoni mind their own business too.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Kleovoulos said:


> =D> =D> =D>


Thanks!



Kanorin said:


> Congratulations on the spawn! I know you've been waiting a while for these. But how are you gonna catch her in this tank???


Thanks Kanorin! I did take awhile, but with only 2 females I'm sure that factored into it. Last month I pulled 12 fish from the tank. I moved out the tall rock on the right, one medium sized and 2 small rocks on the left. I thought it would be a nightmare but with 2 nets I had all the fish out in under 30 minutes. Just had to corrale them into a corner.

I forgot to mention that the info in the video was referenced from the book 'Malawi Cichlids in their natural habitat' by Ad Konings. I think it's important to mention that.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

I've seen this video before...some guy at AJK Aquaria uploaded it ;p


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Dezimir said:


> Awesome vid! Love the membe! Its nice that the demasoni mind their own business too.


Thanks Dez. The Dems really do just bicker amongst themselves. The largest are only about 3" so we'll see when they get larger. The male Membe Deep are over 3.5" at this time.



Marconi said:


> I've seen this video before...some guy at AJK Aquaria uploaded it ;p


Yea that guy is a dirt bag... stealing my vids and passing them off as his own :wink:


----------



## Dezimir (Nov 2, 2014)

how's the tank going?


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Great work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeanF1979 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if anybody still has these around. They are super rare, and I used to have a group of them 10 years ago. Sadly I have moved a couple of times, and couldn't take my tanks with me. I really loved the looks of these vs the msobo. I now own a house, and looking to get another African cichlid tank going. Just for show not breeding this time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a want ad in classifieds. Did I see some there? I saw some somewhere recently, I just can't find them again.


----------

